# Where To By Some Base Malt



## chopdog (10/11/11)

Hey guys Im looking to do my first a/g this weekend and was wondering is there anywhere local I could buy 5kg of pale base malt, I would usually get it from country brewer casula but they have closed. Cheers


----------



## arogers (10/11/11)

I don't think Manfred (Campbelltown) sells any grain.

Best check out Absolute @ St Marys or The Brew Shop @ Peakhurst.


----------



## kabooby (10/11/11)

yeh you would be better of getting a full sack from Absolute @ St Marys or The Brew Shop @ Peakhurst.

If you haven't signed up to the yahoo page yet for MALE do that as we have bulk buys from time to time.

Kabooby


----------

